# Big whitehouse quarry... Huge bluegills



## fishfray

Fished the quarry tonight and got 20 gills over 9 in , and 3 of them were 11 in


----------



## Saugeyefisher

WOW! I want some! Live bait? Crappie jigs? Just curious, I really get into gill fishing at times(gotta be big).


----------



## floater99

I smell oil warmin up


----------



## fishfray

All of them were on powerbait or worms 9 ft under slip bobber. I posted more info under northwest Ohio fishing reports.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishfray said:


> All of them were on powerbait or worms 9 ft under slip bobber. I posted more info under northwest Ohio fishing reports.


Cool,thanks.


----------

